# Koda turns 1!! Lots of photos



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Look who turned 1 yesterday!! Koda had a blast with this 'cousins', he enjoyed the cake I made for him too.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Ah man, my little girl turns 1 tomorrow. Isn't is scary how fast they grow? Looks like next year they'll have to celebrate together!

Cute pictures


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What an awesome birthday party for Koda! Happy Birthday, handsome guy!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yay! Koda pictures! I love his big ol' bear face. I just want to hug it. :wub:

Happy birthday Koda! 

Can I get that cake recipe? Rocky's turning 10 next month and I'd like to make him a cake.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more. Enjoyed the pictures, thanks for sharing. :birthday:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Koda handsome boy!!

I would also like to know your recipe, I have a b-day boy coming up next week


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Koda, happy birthday!! You've looked like you were a year old since you were 5 months!  He's as handsome as ever Josie! Looks like your sisters dogs are chopping at the bit to get Koda's cake!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

*Recipe*

Here's the recipe (I got this from Allrecipes.com)
Ingredients

1 egg
1/4 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup cooking oil
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/3 cup honey (optional)
1 cup shredded carrots
1 cup whole wheat or white flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease a 6 cup ring mold.
Combine the egg, peanut butter, oil, vanilla, and honey, if desired, in a large bowl; blend well. Stir in the carrots and mix thoroughly. Sift together the flour and baking soda and fold into the carrot mixture. Spoon cake batter into prepared pan.
Bake in preheated oven for 40 minutes. Let cake cool in pan for 10 minutes; then turn out onto a wire rack to cool completely.

Frosting- I use a small cup of F age yogurt (it's thicker) and the dried chicken liver - you can use bacon as well. 

They all loved it!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you-heck I might share some with him it sounds & looks yummy! lol


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Love the pic where Koda is staring at the cake ... 

Happy birthday, big guy!


----------



## ColoradoVDGS (Mar 16, 2012)

Om my that is the most adorable thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Those are awesome pictures!!! Makes me excited for my puppy's first birthday party!! Thanks for the recipe


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Koda Bear!!! You hunky boy!! I just love his sweet face. Oh and those eye brows!
Josie I can't believe he's a year where did the time go? 
Koda looks so happy to get his B-Day cake. You did great on the cake.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

wonderful pictures!!! 
Happy birthday koda!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Thanks everybody! Yeah, I can't believe he is 1, I am getting his weight tonight, pretty sure he's still the same. Hubby told me last night that I am starving him he *gasp* can feel his ribs.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Awww Happy Birthday Koda!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday Koda and MANY more!

Love the first couple of photos, staring at that cake as if to say, LETS GET MOVING HERE! LOL


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday big guy!


----------



## Jtmj2k1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday boy, what great pics :birthday:


----------

